# almost framed



## photobug (Apr 21, 2004)

Was trying to get some seagull shots this evening. This one didn't quite turn out the way I intended.


----------



## oriecat (Apr 22, 2004)

Damn! So close!


----------



## photobug (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, and it's one of the few that were actually in focus. Peh!


----------



## drlynn (Apr 22, 2004)

Ahh, you're only looking at 30 minutes in photoshop to make this perfecto!


----------



## photobug (Apr 23, 2004)

If I wanted to.
If I had time.
If I knew how.

Maybe.


----------



## jack (Apr 28, 2004)

i like it jim.
how would photoshop 'fix' it lol
using the seagull filter perhaps :0)


----------



## photobug (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, somebody more talented than I could probably do some clone magic to replace the missing wingtip, but it ain't gonna happen in this lifetime from me!


----------



## drlynn (Apr 28, 2004)

All you do open the shot twice.  IN one copy marquee the wingtip, then move your selection to the other copy.  enlarge your canvas, add some more sky to the bottom.

Then take the piece of wing you added, flip vertically, flip horizontally, move it into place, free transform to get the fit right, and voila!


Or, yes, you could use the seagull filter, if you like the easy way out!


----------

